# Taking Notes during daily devotions



## LeeJUk (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Well one of the things I've been struggling with is taking notes during my daily devotions.

I first of all want to do it electronically, so I was thinking of using Microsoft Word.

One problem I have though is I don't know exactly what to note down.

I could note down a verse that really spoke to me and write what I got out of it but would that really be increasing my learning since I would pretty much ignore the other 4 chapters I read?

I was thinking of writing perhaps chapter summaries but that may get a bit lengthy unless I read very few chapters per day.

So in your guys daily devotions

1) How much do you read per day?
2) What form of notes do you take? do you summarize the whole chapter you read, or do you make bullet points, or something else?

Also if you want to give an example of your notes please feel free to do so, that would probably help give me an idea.

Regards,

Lee


----------



## Tim (Dec 29, 2009)

Westminster Shorter Catechism:



> Q. 3. What do the Scriptures principally teach?
> A. The Scriptures principally teach, what man is to believe concerning God, and what duty God requires of man.



Perhaps it might be useful to use this catechism question to direct your note taking. From the answer we can see two things to record. Maybe you can write things down when you have read a scripture passage that particularly adds to your understanding of God. Or, if there is a passage that prompts you to change how you live, you could record that and your subsequent resolution. 

You can also record prayer items.


----------

